# I need an obedience trainer on Long Island.



## Gunnar316

I live in Suffolk County and want to find a really good trainer for my puppy who will be 1 on March 16 (I know, I should've had him in training much younger but long story short, he's had major allergy issues and hip issues so there were more important things to worry about). His hip is ok, he has some clicking but show no signs of pain.
I'm looking for one that will come to my home since Gunnar hasn't had all of his shots. 
Gunnar jumps up at the counters, chews furniture, doesn't come to us when we call him and has a few other issues. We are trying to train him but need some help. My husband is the alpha but Gunnar constantly challenges me. I need training!
Any recommendations will be greatly appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Are any of these on Long Island..

Dog Trainers on Long Island, NY - Citidex Long Island

This too far? I know the agility instructors!

Instructors : Agility | Port Chester Obedience Training Club - White Plains, NY


----------



## Gunnar316

Thank you. I'm really looking for a reference. My boy needs a trainer that specifically trains GSD's because he really is a handful and I don't feel that just any trainer will be able to train him.
But thanks for responding!


----------



## mygsdsni

Hi,

I sent a PM with the dog trainer info that willl be helpful.


----------



## SuperPaws Dog Training

*Dog Trainer*

I am the owner of SuperPaws Dog Training Superpaws - Home the GSD pictured on our website is mine. I would be happy to do a free consult to see what your training needs are. please feel free to call 631-665-7297

Good Luck 

Chris Smith
SuperPaws Dog Training 
Superpaws - Home
[email protected]


----------



## SilentDobe

K9 Control in Long Island would be a great place for you to try. Give him a call, I'm sure you'll like him. He has bred and trained GSDs for 20 years, I think he knows his stuff. Good luck with him!


----------



## kiya

Lakota is the 3rd pup I am bringing to Dog Works, in Holbrook, Debbie is a great trainer and she loves Shepherds 631-218-3466.


----------



## DevotedDad

Hi, 

I am a full blown animal lover who has adopted 2 cats and 3 dogs. Recently I purchased a long haired German Shepherd whom just turned 6 months. I have become fully disabled and I am struggling with my baby shepherd.

I also need a trainer. I would be devstated if my injuries would force me to break up my animal family because my Shepherd is too wild.

Please, if you have the skills to help, I need them also. Funds are difficult due to limited income but I will do what is necessary to keep my pack together. Everyone gets along great but I just cannot handle the pulling and hyper nature of my pup.

I am in Shirley Long Island and I appreciate any consideration.

I have made the lives of 6 animals better in this world, unfortunately now I need help.

Sean 347-341-0079


----------



## DevotedDad

Thanks so much everyone for the responses. If you can tell me how to add my pups picture to my profile name, I will be all set..lmao


----------



## BlackPuppy

I would not go to somebody who doesn't list prices in their website. I've been burned by one of those in the past where you pay a huge upfront nonrefundable fee and find out later that you have a difference in philosophy with the trainer.


----------

